# Mousey went squeak



## Peregrine Falcon (15 December 2015)

Our "visiting" Burmese cat caught himself brunch today.  When he bit into it, it went squeak, squeak.  Made my toes curl.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (16 December 2015)

Your post almost awakens repressed memories. ***shudders***


----------

